# DHCPD (THe server) needs Packet Socket & Packet Filter?

## Netdale

I have both of them selected in the menu config of the kernel.........yet after its compiled I still recieve the same error....

socket: Protocol not available -  Make sure CONFIG_PACKET (Packet socket) and CONFIG_FILTER (Socket

 Filtering) are enabled in your kernel configuration

I have then compiled into the kernel...........ah...this is getting so frusterating.  So any suggestions would be very helpful

Dale

----------

## delta407

Did you mount /boot before you copied the new kernel over?

----------

## Netdale

YesYes....I even made sure by doing an ls -l and seeing it was last modified today..........

Dale

----------

## delta407

Compare the timestamp with "uname -v".

----------

## Netdale

Delta u are the man, thanks so much, me being so cocky and smart mustve umount b4 I copied it over.  I renamed it, yet.........yea...whatever, u are the man.  Thanks, problem solved.

GENTOO ROCKS

Dale

----------

